# Snake ID



## xterra (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone able to provide an ID on this little guy.
Only photo I have sorry.
View attachment 294545


----------



## wildthings (Aug 4, 2013)

The markings kinda look like a keelback snake? but looks more like a scaly foot lizard


----------



## xterra (Aug 4, 2013)

Location is Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Is it a rat snake or corn


----------



## eipper (Aug 4, 2013)

DeKay's Possibly_ Storeia sp_


----------



## xterra (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks eipper.

My sister moved into her new house this weekend and had an exciting first day with this on the door step and then a gator in the pond.


----------

